# XChange Server 2003 error 8004100e



## syedmdsiraj5050 (Feb 8, 2010)

Dear All.

I am tring to run the Internet Mail Wizard in Exchange Server 2003 running on Windows Server 2000.
I am getting an error message, 8004100e and unable to pass the prereq test. Please help me on this.

Regards
Syed Mohammed Sirajuddin​


----------



## aasimenator (Dec 21, 2008)

Hi,

Please go through this site & verify if you system meets the minimum requirements for installing Exchange. 
http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc164322(EXCHG.65).aspx

There are certain pre-requisites required before installing exchange, please go through the setup manual carefully, You'll find what those pre-requisites are. 
I remember Microsoft .Net Framework 2.0 , MMC 3.0 etc. can't remember the rest.

Hope this helps, If not contact me again I'll try to go through my exchange setup & let you know.


----------



## syedmdsiraj5050 (Feb 8, 2010)

HI.

I have verified and followed the Prerequisites and have problems in passing the Internet Mail Wizard.
Please help me...

Regards

Syed Mohammed Sirajuddin


----------

